# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  Harwarda un Fon’ Neumana arhitektūras

## signesss

mikrokontrolierus iedala pēc Datu un Programmas kopnes izvietojuma Harwarda un Fon’ Neumana arhitektūras.
*Vai kāds var ko tuvāk pastāstīt par šīm divām arhitektūrām???*

----------


## karloslv

Nevajag lauzīt latviešu valodu - Harvarda vai (fon) Neimana arhitektūra.
Otrkārt - google, wikipedia.

----------


## Velko

Vispār jau tā iedala procesorus, nevis mikrokontrollerus.

Īsumā - Harvarda arhitektūrā programmas instrukcijas un dati tiek sūtīti katrs pa savu kopni, tiem ir katram sava adresācija. Neimana arhitektūrā abi izmanto vienu un to pašu kopni.

Tipisks Neimana arhitektūras piemērs - parastais dators. Programmas tiek ielādētas atmiņā, turpat tiek glabāti arī dati.

Tipisks Harvarda arhitektūras piemērs - Atmel mikrokontrolleris. Programmas tiek lasītas pa taisno no iebūvētās Flash atmiņas. Dati glabājas atsevišķā SRAM atmiņā.

----------


## karloslv

Uzsvars te gan drīzāk ne uz atmiņu (fizisko? virtuālo? loģisko?), bet gan uz kopnēm. Skaidrs, ka PC kodu un datus glabā it kā vienā operatīvajā atmiņā (vienā fiziskā iekārtā), bet loģiski datu un koda segmenti ir stingri nodalīti. Neimans izpaužas tajā, ka piekļūt var vai nu tikai datiem vai programmas kodam, ne abiem reizē, līdz ar to procesors nevar reizē nolasīt nākamo izpildāmo instrukciju un nepieciešamos datus no atmiņas. Plusi - ir nepieciešama tikai viena kopne.

----------


## next

Man domaat nevajag matus skaldiit par to kur fiziski kas atrodas un kaadas kopnes tur iraid.
Neimana arhitektuura sastaav ieksh tam ka programma tiek ielaadeeta un izpildiita procesora darbiibas laikaa.
Harvarda proceesori programmu nelaadee, tikai izpilda.
Nu un taa mees nonaakam pie interesantas lietas - kontrolieri ar pashprogrammeeshanas mehaanismiem ari pieder Neimana grupai.

----------

